# (cross post) Baby Aspirin Anyone?



## btmama (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi All!

I was wondering if any of you have experience taking baby aspirin prior to and/or after conception.

What time of day do you take it?
Have you had any side effects? Upset tummy?

I have compound heterogenic MTHFR gene mutation and will be on it from now through TTC, pregnancy and beyond.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

I've been taking 1 baby asprin a day since I started ttc. I usually take it just before dinner. I've never had an upset stomach from it, and they are chewable so they taste yummy







On a side note, some people think it can help with conception. I found the following article http://www.thebabycorner.com/page/1372/ So, I guess it can only help!


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Was on it with dd1 because of prior m/c's with no explanation...no side effects for me and a healthy baby girl!







hth!


----------



## mariacm (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *btmama* 
Hi All!

I was wondering if any of you have experience taking baby aspirin prior to and/or after conception.

What time of day do you take it?
Have you had any side effects? Upset tummy?

I have compound heterogenic MTHFR gene mutation and will be on it from now through TTC, pregnancy and beyond.

Thank you in advance!

I'm not on aspirin, but I have the same thing as you - compound hetero MTHFR mut. My doc has me on Folgard Rx which is a folate/b complex vit every day for life for now... and now that I'm ttc'ing, he also has me on Prenate Elite vits which have a different form of folic acid that is supposed to be easier for us MTHFR-ers to use. You might want to ask your doc about one or both of those things. GL!


----------



## btmama (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you all for sharing your experiences!

*Manessa*- I think I may try taking the baby aspirin at dinner. I have been taking it at breakfast and feeling a little nauseated.

*Mariacm*- I am on Folgard. I will definitely ask about the better prenatal vit. I have been on OTC pharmacy brand prenatals. I like the idea of another form. Thank you for the tip! I have been spacing out my vitamins throughout the day... trying to even out the folic acid dosing. Do you do it that way of take it all at once?


----------

